# Shop bán tròng kính Crizal đẹp ở Sài Gòn



## huutrung (15/1/21)

*TRÒNG KÍNH CRIZAL CÓ THỰC SỰ TỐT?*​*Gần đây chủ đề về tròng kính đang được nhiều người quan tâm và bàn tán sôi nổi trên các diễn đàn, trong đó có nhắc đến tròng kính Crizal. Vì thế, hôm nay mình sẽ chia sẻ với các bạn những kinh nghiệm và trải nghiệm của mình sau một thời gian sử dụng loại tròng này.*
*Đôi nét về thương hiệu Essilor và tròng kính Crizal*
Tròng kính Crizal là một sản phẩm của thương hiệu Essilor - thương hiệu tròng kính lớn nhất hiện nay. Hãng luôn dẫn đầu về chất lượng trong suốt 170 năm qua, các sản phẩm của Essilor rất đa dạng và phù hợp cho nhiều nhu cầu khác nhau của người dùng.
Crizal là nhãn hiệu kính chống phản quang số 1 thế giới, với hơn 500 triệu cặp kính bán ra mỗi năm. Tròng kính Crizal có nhiều tính năng ưu việt giúp bảo vệ mắt tối đa, đảm bảo một tầm nhìn không giới hạn cho người sử dụng. Cũng vì sự nổi tiếng và chất lượng sản phẩm đã được khẳng định thôi thúc mình sử dụng tròng kính này, đến nay cũng đã gần 3 tháng.
Công nghệ của Crizal đang sử dụng
Đầu tiên phải kể đến đó là công nghệ E-SPF, đây là công nghệ độc quyền từ Essilor giúp tròng kính chống 100% tia UV ở mặt trước và giảm thiểu tối đa phản chiếu UV từ mặt sau. Đây cũng chính là công nghệ duy nhất trên thị trường cho phép tròng kính hấp thụ và đánh bật tia UV từ cả 2 mặt. Nhờ công nghệ đột phá này mà tròng kính Crizal có khả năng ngăn ngừa những tác hại từ tia UV ảnh hưởng đến mắt, bảo vệ đôi mắt của bạn toàn diện hơn. Là một người làm văn phòng ít ra ngoài trời nhưng mình lại thường xuyên tiếp xúc với màn hình máy tính cũng phát ra những tia có hại cho mắt. Vì vậy tròng kính này rất phù hợp với mình khi có thể phát huy công năng mọi lúc mọi nơi.
Công nghệ tiên tiến nữa mà tròng kính Crizal đang sử dụng đó là công nghệ Light Scan. Đây là công nghệ lọc tia ánh sáng xanh thông minh khi chỉ loại bỏ tia sáng xanh tím có hại và cho phép tia sáng xanh ngọc có lợi đi qua giúp bảo vệ tối ưu nhất cho đôi mắt. Đồng thời, độ truyền quang của tròng kính lên đến 99% mang đến tầm nhìn chân thực và sắc nét.
*Những ưu điểm của tròng kính Crizal*
Trong gần 3 tháng qua, mình thực sự hài lòng với trải nghiệm khi sử dụng tròng kính Crizal. Sản phẩm có nhiều ưu điểm nổi bật giúp mình giảm mỏi mắt, mắt điều tiết tốt hơn, không bị đau đầu khi tập trung như khi đeo kính loại cũ. Một số tính năng mình thấy đáng chú nhất như:

Chống chói, phản quang, lóa sáng: Hạn chế sự chói sáng gây ra bởi các nguồn sáng xung quanh từ cả mặt trước và sau kính vào mắt.
Chống trầy xước: Giúp tròng kính hạn chế trầy xước, đảm bảo độ bền của tròng kính.
Chống vân tay: Hạn chế tối đa các vết dầu, vết nước và vân tay bám lại lên tròng kính, và có thể lau sạch một cách dễ dàng.
Chống bụi: Khử tĩnh điện trên kính, hạn chế bụi bẩn bám lên mặt kính.
Chống bám nước: Ngăn nước bám lại trên tròng kính cho tầm nhìn rõ ràng dưới mưa.
Chống tia UV: Ngăn tia UV từ cả mặt trước rọi vào mắt và từ mặt sau kính phản chiếu vào mắt.
Chống tia sáng xanh có hại: Chọn lọc thông minh giữa ánh sáng xanh có lợi và có hại, ngăn tia sáng xanh tím có hại và truyền tia sáng xanh ngọc có lợi tới mắt, ngăn các bệnh về mắt.


*Nơi mua tròng kính Crizal chính hãng, chất lượng*
Sau khi mình tìm hiểu hết các tính năng, công dụng của tròng kính Crizal và thấy nó phù hợp với mình thì mình bắt đầu tìm nơi để mua hàng chất lượng. Qủa thực không dễ để tìm một địa chỉ uy tín và chất lượng vì khi mình tìm qua Google có rất nhiều kết quả chẳng biết đâu mà lần. Rồi may sao được người bạn học giới thiệu đến mắt kính Nam Quang vì bạn đó cũng từng cắt kính ở đây.
Mình tra trên website của Essilor thì có thấy Nam Quang là nơi phân phối hàng chính hãng nên rất yên tâm tới đây để cắt kính. Khi đến cửa hàng mắt kính Nam Quang, mình rất ấn tượng với cách làm việc nhanh chóng và chuyên nghiệp tại đây. Dịch vụ đo mắt tận tâm cộng với sự nhiệt tình tư vấn của bạn nhân viên đã khiến mình tin tưởng. Sau khi mình cắt kính, bạn nhân viên còn trả lại cho mình bao tròng đúng hiệu Essilor, đúng số độ và cả chiết suất. Ngoài ra, mắt kính Nam Quang còn có chương trình thu mua cả tròng cũ với giá 300k, áp dụng cho hầu hết các loại tròng của Essilor nên bạn nào có tròng cũ có thể mang ra đây. Mình thấy chương trình ưu đãi này khá hay và hấp dẫn giúp khách hàng tiết kiệm được một phần chi phí. Nếu bạn chưa biết tìm nơi nào để mua tròng kính chất lượng thì Nam Quang thực sự là địa chỉ mà bạn có thể “chọn mặt gửi vàng”.
Nói tóm lại, hiện tại mình cảm thấy quyết định đổi tròng kính cũ sang tròng kính Crizal là hoàn toàn đúng đắn. Với những trải nghiệm của mình thì đây là loại tròng kính tốt, chất lượng, đáng để bạn lựa chọn để bảo vệ cho đôi mắt của mình.


----------

